# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Help tô màu đường tròn

## quanghnn

mình đang làm bài tập này: viết chương trình (ngôn ngữ c) nhập vào tọa độ tâm và bán kính của 2 đường tròn. tô màu phần cắt nhau và không cắt nhau của 2 đường tròn nói trên(3 màu khác nhau ). bạn nào có ý tưởng thì giúp mình với.thanks!!!!

----------

